# Perhaps some of you don't see the real threat.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Exclusive - Pamela Geller: Hospital Refuses to Release Medical Records of Five-Year-Old Idaho Victim Raped By Muslim Migrants - Breitbart

Supposedly vetted by the Obama Administration.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nonmuslims are now second class citizens. Islamic privilege??


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The open season is coming on these "religion of peace people", and it will be world-wide.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Wellhell we are second class citizens. perhaps even third class. just listen to the Black muslim in the white house. We've done everything possible to establish a radical muslim series of cells and training schools here in the uSofA so that if they want to start a series of attacks on the christian community they can with ease. some of us truely believe that we are in the phase i portion of a guerilla war against our great nation. Think about it. the first world trade center bombing, 9-11, Orange county CA, Miami FL, just to name a few of the larger ones.

But he double hockey sticks spy on regular american cell phones Yep, infiltrate radical Mosques? Nope can't do that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you do not see the things that will come to pass, you choose to not do so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are some here that have tried over and over to point out what Islam and muzzies were about. This country refuses to listen. To many years of liberals controlling the education system.
Saturday morning called to go help with a project near my home. While talking with the crew only, only two of them knew the Coup attempt in Turkey. Many did not even know what NATO meant.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

time is getting shorter and shorter .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> There are some here that have tried over and over to point out what Islam and muzzies were about. This country refuses to listen. To many years of liberals controlling the education system.
> Saturday morning called to go help with a project near my home. While talking with the crew only, only two of them knew the Coup attempt in Turkey. Many did not even know what NATO meant.


The people in Noah's time didn't see. Sodom and Gomorrah were the same. Just like Jerusalem in 70 A.D.. Or the Twin Towers. We just have to be ready, cause it's coming.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> There are some here that have tried over and over to point out what Islam and muzzies were about. This country refuses to listen. To many years of liberals controlling the education system.
> Saturday morning called to go help with a project near my home. While talking with the crew only, only two of them knew the Coup attempt in Turkey. Many did not even know what NATO meant.


To many people watching the Kardashians and looking at pokemon on their phones ( Silly game ) to keep track of real world events much less care. Reality will come crashing in on the ignorant and ill informed soon enough. Then the dumb bastards will want to know who's fault it is.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> The people in Noah's time didn't see. Sodom and Gomorrah were the same. Just like Jerusalem in 70 A.D.. Or the Twin Towers. We just have to be ready, cause it's coming.


As it was in the days of Noah so shall it be .......

Matthew 24:37
Luke 17:26


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> As it was in the days of Noah


I believe there is much, much more going on here, than what meets the eye. As Chuck Missler explains.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

That's a one sided story through the eyes of someone who sells books on the subject of Muslims taking over America.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> That's a one sided story through the eyes of someone who sells books on the subject of Muslims taking over America.


So, you don't think that that is their intention?

(and no I've not read that gentleman's books or even watched that video. I try to base my forecasts on an evaluation of actual events)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> So, you don't think that that is their intention?
> 
> (and no I've not read that gentleman's books or even watched that video. I try to base my forecasts on an evaluation of actual events)


It may very well be but that doesn't make the story true as it's written.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a choice whether or not to keep up on current events. It's been a few generations now since anything major has happened, like the depression or WW2. The lessons taught and learned are being forgotten as the old guard is dieing. You will never turn sheople around. Life has been to good for to long. 

Most are in a state of denial that anything bad will happen. With the brainwashing in schools and not teaching history people will be less knowledgeable. Distractions with phones, games and social media will help take down the rest. The elites will have their wish with a zombie like society for their power and control. The mooselims are just another tool in the scheme to take down the US. Remember the quote, " we will fundamentally change the United States". The plan is in effect and is working. Scary part is no one knows or cares.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It's a choice whether or not to keep up on current events. It's been a few generations now since anything major has happened, like the depression or WW2. The lessons taught and learned are being forgotten as the old guard is dieing. You will never turn sheople around. Life has been to good for to long.
> 
> Most are in a state of denial that anything bad will happen. With the brainwashing in schools and not teaching history people will be less knowledgeable. Distractions with phones, games and social media will help take down the rest. The elites will have their wish with a zombie like society for their power and control. The mooselims are just another tool in the scheme to take down the US. Remember the quote, " we will fundamentally change the United States". The plan is in effect and is working. Scary part is no one knows or cares.


Agreed. When the mistakes of our past repeat themselves the sheeple will indeed see, to late of coarse, the folly they have wrought. The storm is coming and there will be little shelter.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Posted here before, a good read.

It Is All About Islam by Glen Beck. The history of the ideology is written with a timeline for you. You should know what their intentions are. You should know what they live for. You should know why they are doing it.


----------

